
Who was John Titor, the 'time traveller' who came from 2036? - evo_9
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11945420/Who-was-John-Titor-the-time-traveller-who-came-from-2036-to-warn-us-of-a-nuclear-war.html
======
valarauca1
Its a cool story but _Non-Physical Displacement_ is really stupid and I hate
when TV Time Travelers roll out that trope. it just doesn't work.

The Earth orbits the Sun at 30Km/s, and we're just going along for that ride.
In 24 hours the Earth moves, 406 Earth diameters though the Solar System.

The Sun orbits the Galaxy's core at 220KM/s.

Our Galaxy is FLYING towards the future site of the Elliptical Galaxy that
will form from the merge of the Andromeda and Milky Way.

TL;DR If you move though time, and ended up where you started. You moved
though A LOT of space.

~~~
metalliqaz
I've thought about this same issue a lot, especially while reading Crichton's
Timeline. I decided to justify all of it in my head by making an assumption
about the fictional time-travel technology. The assumption is that the
function of the device is somehow tied to matter, either through the physical
manifestation itself or through the distortion that matter has on spacetime.
Either way, the mass of the earth would "drag" the path through time with it
to about the same location from an earthling's perspective.

------
krapp
He obviously wasn't a time traveler. The only question is whether or not he
actually believed he was a time traveler.

------
totoroisalive
Sometimes I wish for another whistleblower like Snowden but instead of
releasing information about big brother surveillance system around the world,
he would leak all about the tin-foil issues.

~~~
krapp
I wonder how many times Edward Snowden has been asked about whether or not he
happened to stumble across The Truth behind ${CONSPIRACY}. Since he (or
whomever on his behalf) got a Twitter account, I can't imagine no one has ever
asked.

------
HAL9OOO
Well he plays a pretty big part in Stein's Gate.

------
johntitor_
Just ask me ? ... I will tell .

~~~
totoroisalive
Hello fellow time traveler, do we sync our time journal now or after the tea?

